# Bouncing plow



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a curtis snopro 3000 on a dodge ram 1500. I have a *steep* 1/4 mile dirt/gravel drive and another 1/4 mile of private road to clear. The plow seems to bounce too easily unless going slow, maybe 5-10 mph, any faster and it just jumps and creates a washboard on my section of road. The neighbor beyond me then has a smooth road so it is related to my plowing vs the road. I've been reading other posts about this. Heavy plow seems to be a solution for some with gravel. I saw a post about adjusting the chain but I haven't made chain adjustments before so is it loosening the chain or tightening it?

This is my first year plowing this d*mn horrible driveway. There are multiple curves and the downhill side changes 3 times. It's not the best place to learn. I need to post a picture of my wicked curve. It's uneven and has a severe drop on the inside of the turn. Without articulating arms, it just can't get clean. It's a huge PIA and where most of our visitors get stuck. Put it right on the low side deep stuff. Anyway, I digress.

I hope I can get this washboarding figured out as well as getting more bite to get down further. I end up with about 2-3" of soft snowpack and I have to keep going over it time and time again, it's like a light widdling down the remainder. My neighbor gets his cleared probably closer to an 1". I have figured out a very slow and time consuming fix and that is taking out my 26 hp tractor and bouncing the rear blade to cut up some of the pack. I'm guessing since the blade is thinner it's cutting into the pack easier?

The pack is slick and soft. If you don't have snow tires you most likely won't make it up because any spinning of the tires instantly drops through the pack and it's all over with for them. I also get water delivered so the tank truck needs it shaved close. No water = life sucks.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

What plow does your neighbor have?

As a test, see if you can borrow his plow/truck to plow your road to see if it’s the plow or the road. 

If it is actually the plow, maybe your plow is too light. Unfortunately, once you get these “moguls” formed, they only get more exacerbated until they melt.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'll check with him. He was over about a week ago and he absolutely blasts down the driveway. He has an impressive setup with a 250 diesel and boss plow. He also has a death wish blowing down the driveway at that speed. When I speed up, regardless of the angle, I get so much blowing snow into my windshield I can't see. No wiper can keep up with it and I'm rolling blind. He and I were mostly knocking back the berm so I don't know if he would push up that pack or not. I'm sure he'd give it a try. Also, I bought the plow and truck together from a small commercial snow plow business. They were in a metro area only.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Sitting on a flat surface, put the p[low in float. you should have about 
2 1/2 inches of piston showing. For an average say. Do you have a steel cutting edge, or a plastic one?


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'll check the piston tonight. It's a metal edge.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jhawker2378 said:


> When I speed up, regardless of the angle, I get so much blowing snow into my windshield I can't see. No wiper can keep up with it and I'm rolling blind.


By chance does he have a rubber flap on the top of his molboard and your plow does not?


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Well, I will need to go learn what a moldboard is first.  I'll ask him.

I should mention I have another neighbor on the other side who has an older setup, about an '80 jeep wrangler with a blade that looks to be about the same age. He also gets down close.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ah, the moldboard would be preventing the snow blowing into the windshield. Gotcha. Mine does not but I'm sure his does.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

jhawker2378 said:


> I get so much blowing snow into my windshield I can't see. No wiper can keep up with it and I'm rolling blind.


That's pretty much normal. I have a Western MVP with the flap on it; have a 600' straightaway on my driveway that I usually have to come to almost a dead stop on because of the white out of snow coming over the blade. Even does it with only a half blade too.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'd feel more comfortable if the side didn't drop off about 70'. Pucker time.

The last owner rolled her explorer down the side and somehow walked away.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

5 AM and can't see...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jhawker2378 said:


> I have a curtis snopro 3000 on a dodge ram 1500. I have a *steep* 1/4 mile dirt/gravel drive and another 1/4 mile of private road to clear. The plow seems to bounce too easily unless going slow, maybe 5-10 mph, any faster and it just jumps and creates a washboard on my section of road. The neighbor beyond me then has a smooth road so it is related to my plowing vs the road. I've been reading other posts about this. Heavy plow seems to be a solution for some with gravel. I saw a post about adjusting the chain but I haven't made chain adjustments before so is it loosening the chain or tightening it?
> 
> This is my first year plowing this d*mn horrible driveway. There are multiple curves and the downhill side changes 3 times. It's not the best place to learn. I need to post a picture of my wicked curve. It's uneven and has a severe drop on the inside of the turn. Without articulating arms, it just can't get clean. It's a huge PIA and where most of our visitors get stuck. Put it right on the low side deep stuff. Anyway, I digress.
> 
> ...


5-10mph is too slow for a 1/2mile of gravel/dirt that has a 70' drop off?
Randall Ave mentioned checking the chain length to see it you have 2 1/2" of lift piston showing. If your drive/road has high and low spots driving fast will load and unload the suspension which will affect the scrape your getting. If your road has high and low spots you'll want to have closer to 3 1/2" of loft piston showing when the plow and pickup are on flat ground.
You said this is you're first year with this rig, are you sure you're activating the "float"feature and if you are does it actually work? A quick test is when you check the chain length to see how much lift piston is correct make sure the "float" feature is activated and with your hand you should be able to push the lift arm/piston down. If it doesn't you have to address that issue.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Buff's suggestion is a good one. On uneven ground the more room on the piston you have, the more "float" the blade has, meaning it has more more travel to follow the contours of the uneven ground. Too much travel in "float" and you sacrifice lift height of the blade which can limit stacking ability, but given the fact you are using this for "offroad" use plowing a driveway, this is less of a concern. Also this is not related to the bouncing, but another thing to check is the cutting edge wear. Is it worn straight across or does it have a "smile" to it? Given that it is a gravel driveway, there is a chance that the driveway has a slight arch to it, that arch mixed with an uneven cutting edge could make the plow scrape low in the center but leave deeper snow towards the edges which could give you the 2-3 inch depth you mentioned.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Drop 1-2 links on the chain so the plow can float on the surface more effectively.
Where you able to push the lift arm down by hand?


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

The edge is actually straight. The previous owner had a rubber edge in front of it. 

I will test the piston in float. I do keep it in float as I plow. 

I’m interested in giving up raised height for more action. The driveway has low spots and uneven ground.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

BUFF said:


> Drop 1-2 links on the chain so the plow can float on the surface more effectively.
> Where you able to push the lift arm down by hand?


Thanks Buff, I'll drop 2. Hopefully this will help around the death curve. I'll test the piston in the morning.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jhawker2378 said:


> I'm interested in giving up raised height for more action. The driveway has low spots and uneven ground.


When you get done plowing the road you can always tighten up the slack if in the chain to stack higher if needed


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

BUFF said:


> Drop 1-2 links on the chain so the plow can float on the surface more effectively.
> Where you able to push the lift arm down by hand?


Agree with this - in float, I have maybe an inch or so of slack in the chain (and my lift cylinder isn't filly compressed)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Skip the flap, you just need to go faster to outrun the snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Skip the flap, you just need to go faster to outrun the snow.


Yeah that'll end wellllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

This doesn't make sense to me... I'm plowing this morning, no problems, I try to raise the blade and nothing happens. The motor is running to raise but no action. I look at it and this is what I found. This makes no sense. Shouldnt the piston be connected with the pin? The pin is secure with no damage. Was the piston just sitting on it and relying on the weight to hold it in place??


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

I tried lowering and I get no action nor can I press the piston down. I can’t get it to float.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

With the engine on, put it in float mode, put a 2x4 over the piston, stand on the plow, and push down on the 2x4. There will be resistance, but it will go down


There should have been something holding the missing pin in place. Looking at your prior pictures you can see the pin was already partially out. Can buy a temporary new pin at any hardware store if you can’t find the original. If you have a trailer hitch, could maybe use the hitch pin just to move the plow


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Remove the pin in the yellow circle above to get the lift ram free. You'll have to drive the pin out with a punch and hammer due to the pressure from the Lift arm pushing against it. I'd would flatten the distorted area on the lift arm with a press of hammer and block of wood.
You can use a bolt and lock nut instead of pin on the lift arm or just aboot any pin on a plow, make sure they grade 8 bolts.



jhawker2378 said:


> View attachment 199878
> This doesn't make sense to me... I'm plowing this morning, no problems, I try to raise the blade and nothing happens. The motor is running to raise but no action. I look at it and this is what I found. This makes no sense. Shouldnt the piston be connected with the pin? The pin is secure with no damage. Was the piston just sitting on it and relying on the weight to hold it in place??
> 
> View attachment 199878
> ...


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

The pin is still there, securely pinned on the other end.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

I also can’t get it into float. I can try to weight it down.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

jhawker2378 said:


> The pin is still there, securely pinned on the other end.


still where? I don't see it. I'm looking for the pin in your second picture that you posted last night - you can see it's partially out compared to your first picture

if you can't push the piston down, can also just take off the hydraulic hose for that cylinder


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ah, i thought the piston was under the top hole’s pin and should’ve been pinned at the top. I see now.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Is now a good time to lower it a few links? I haven’t had a chance to read about how to do it. I’m sure I’ll find a YouTube video.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jhawker2378 said:


> I also can't get it into float. I can try to weight it down.


If the plow won't float and you're sure you've activated the controller to do so there an issue in the valve or coil that runs that valve.









Lift ram needs spacers to keep the piston in the center of the lift arm, pipe or a huge stack of washers will work you just need to figure out the length of the spacers.



















Links to Curtis site
https://snoproplows.com/literature/
Assembly manual
https://snoproplows.com/wp-content/...Steel-Installation-Manual_pdf-303-27675-1.pdf
Trouble shooting manual
https://snoproplows.com/wp-content/...tic_Troubleshooting_Guide_pdf-303-27658-1.pdf


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

jhawker2378 said:


> Is now a good time to lower it a few links? I haven't had a chance to read about how to do it. I'm sure I'll find a YouTube video.


can do it any time. The chain just slips in and out of a hook on the lift mechanism - lift it up towards the large hole at the top then let the chain down a few links; you'll see how if you look closely. No tools needed.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

seville009 said:


> can do it any time. The chain just slips in and out of a hook on the lift mechanism - lift it up towards the large hole at the top then let the chain down a few links; you'll see how if you look closely. No tools needed.


The link to the installation manuel will walk him through the process.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

You guys are awesome. What a forum, this is appreciated!


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

I’m back in the game, easy fix with the advice.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the chain looks tight, i would give it a couple more links at that cyl height


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jhawker2378 said:


> I'm back in the game, easy fix with the advice.


No more bouncing or just fixed the missing pin?


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Just the pin. I dropped the chain two links when I had the top pin off. I haven’t done a lot but it seems to be better. It’s not hopping like it had been.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jhawker2378 said:


> Just the pin. I dropped the chain two links when I had the top pin off. I haven't done a lot but it seems to be better. It's not hopping like it had been.


Are you around Craig?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

jhawker2378 said:


> I'll check with him. He was over about a week ago and he absolutely blasts down the driveway. He has an impressive setup with a 250 diesel and boss plow. He also has a death wish blowing down the driveway at that speed. When I speed up, regardless of the angle, I get so much blowing snow into my windshield I can't see. No wiper can keep up with it and I'm rolling blind. He and I were mostly knocking back the berm so I don't know if he would push up that pack or not. I'm sure he'd give it a try. Also, I bought the plow and truck together from a small commercial snow plow business. They were in a metro area only.


Being its a boss, he may have the down pressure kit on it which would explain the smooth surface.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Being its a boss, he may have the down pressure kit on it which would explain the smooth surface.


Being a rural Mtn dirt drive and road there not a "perfect" grade and the plow news to float over the irregularity's of the drive/roads surface. Using down pressure on irregular surfaces will have the plow dig in on high spots and slip over low spots much like he's currently seeing with his Curtis.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

I’m near Clark, 15 mi N of Steamboat.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the attack angle is off, mount might be too high but I’m just looking at pictures...
I’ve never used a curtis


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jhawker2378 said:


> I'm near Clark, 15 mi N of Steamboat.


Nice, I know the area pretty well. I've spent a lot of time riding Buffalo Pass and Rabbit Ears Pass along camping.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

BUFF said:


> Being a rural Mtn dirt drive and road there not a "perfect" grade and the plow news to float over the irregularity's of the drive/roads surface. Using down pressure on irregular surfaces will have the plow dig in on high spots and slip over low spots much like he's currently seeing with his Curtis.


To each his own. My experience with sno-way crap and Boss is they can either keep the road scraped cleaner or bounce if the road is rough. Since he said his Curtis was bouncing but the other was not its either an angle of attack issue [different brands], shoe kits, or down pressure. If one runs smooth and one rough I'd lean to down pressure.


----------

